# Billing 97001 & 96111 together



## AKSpectrum (Jun 2, 2011)

What modifier do I need to add in billing 97001 & 96111 together?  

97001  25
96111

or
97001
96111   59

Thank you for any help!


----------



## ginaCW (Jun 2, 2011)

*hello*

25 is Used for E/M...you could read the Report and Identify what exactly the doctor did..


----------



## ginaCW (Jun 2, 2011)

*96111*

i think its 25...bec. 96111 includes assessment


----------



## honeybee (Jun 9, 2011)

It appears to be bundled per CCI chart and 97001 is the column 2 code so the 59 should be appened to that code. The 25 is only for E/M so this doesn't apply to either code.


----------



## deb9645 (Oct 11, 2019)

I work in a wellness center and when we bill 98940 with a 97110 modifier 59 attached we will get paid on the 98940 but they include the 97110 as all-inclusive. in


----------

